# Bailey @ 6 months



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Couldn't resist posting these pics xx

He's such a good boy ( well most of the time )


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

He looks big for 6 months!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

He looks fab x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> He looks big for 6 months!


He's just under 14" ( just over 3 tins tall) xx


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

aah he is beautiful! murphy is just coming up 6 mths and weighs 8.54kg how much does your boy weigh?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

emmelg said:


> He's just under 14" ( just over 3 tins tall) xx


He is absolutely gorgeous,I'd want to squish him all the time! Dexter gets well squished


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

crazy lady said:


> aah he is beautiful! murphy is just coming up 6 mths and weighs 8.54kg how much does your boy weigh?


Not too sure I haven't weighed him in the last few weeks, the last time I weighed him he was 7.9kg he's definitely put more weight on since then, will update when I weigh him next xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He's lovely


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats not Bailey - thats my Clyde!!!!
Clyde is 12kg at 6 months old - bigger than Treacle - not sure how high as he is a fidget !
Of course Bailey is adorable xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update and photos xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Nadhak said:


> Thats not Bailey - thats my Clyde!!!!
> Clyde is 12kg at 6 months old - bigger than Treacle - not sure how high as he is a fidget !
> Of course Bailey is adorable xxxx


Thanks I think so too x 
Do you have any recent pics of Clyde, I'd like to compair


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

He's so cute


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think he looks normal for 6 months and very very cute! x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I think he looks normal for 6 months and very very cute! x


They are quite close up pics, (from a playbook) just easier to post pics rather than using my camera and down sizing them or using photo bucket...

I like a simple life...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's growing up quickly. Think he'll be a big cockapoo.

Lovely photos.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is really lovely but agree he will probably be quite a big boy...Betty is only 8kgs at 14 Months...Ted will definitely be bigger though


----------

